# Think I will catch something?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My cat ate out of a bowl of tuna salad for 30 seconds while my back was turned and I decided to still eat the tuna. Think I will get sick or germs or ?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Unlikely....I think all of us has done something like this at one time or another and we're all still here.​


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope not considering MowMow and I shared and ice cream cone yesterday.... 

I share food with the boys all the time. If I eat yogurt they lick some off the spoon. Same with ice cream. I'm still kicking and haven't contracted anything terrible yet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

cat owner again said:


> My cat ate out of a bowl of tuna salad for 30 seconds while my back was turned and I decided to still eat the tuna. Think I will get sick or germs or ?


If you start eyeing the litter box like that would be a good place to pee.....

Or if you start to greet your friends in a different manner. :shock:


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Cats are super clean im sure you will be fine. My cats enjoy stealing french fries from me.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marie, you make me laugh almost daily. I did wash out the litter box this morning.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I've read that there are more diseases that humans can give to cats than vice versa and that there are very few diseases that cats can transmit to humans. So...you only need to wash one dish from now on.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Edgar has this bad habit of sticking his muzzle in my water glass to try to lick at the water (which leads to a very funny picture if he's having trouble fitting it in), and after several instances of getting up to change the water after batting him away, I finally gave up as long as there was no hair in it. Of course I try to keep this to a minimum and have been reaching for narrower glasses as of late, but it's no big deal.

We also share bits of food from time to time if he's giving me sad enough eyes.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If you have a strong desire to lick yourself after eating you might have caught something.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OR...you can't resist chasing the Red Dot!!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

:0 Sometimes I wonder why I bother to wash Sylvie's dish when her food is something she really loves  - it is as clean as a whistle!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Or if you find yourself making a rumbly purr type noise when happy  like Mow Mow the girls always share yoghurt off the spoon with us.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Artie has decided to sniff my water, glass and all..even the sport bottle top without the cover..I just wiped it off with my hand and then I drank from it...He was actually nudging it with his mouth...
well, it is all in the family!!!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not sure why my post has disappeared. If the pictures were too big perhaps they could just have been deleted?


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

The only thing I'm worried about catching from my cats is Toxoplasma gondii. I think it can only be transmitted from cats via their feces as it resides in an infected cat's gut.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, yeah! Love reading CF at lunchtime.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

lol @marie73 

Whilst I wouldn't encourage Ebony to share my food/drink, Neither would I throw them away just because she had a nibble/slurp.

She had a cheeky slurp of my chocolate milkshake last night but I still drank it {shrugs} :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I stupidly left some Cheetos unattended recently. I came back into the room and my girls were on them like zombies on a dying person. I picked out the soggy ones, fed them to the little freaks, and finished the rest.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You will be fine! I share with the cats on many occasions.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

or if you feel the sudden NEED to jump on + wrestle the person closest to you . . .


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for posting on this. I woke up this morning to two kittens nibbling my toes and then running back and forth with each other from one side of the room to the other so I decided to do something kitten related and almost rolled over with laughter at some of the comments.


----------

